

What are numbers really? - sebkomianos
http://edge.org/conversation/what-are-numbers-really-a-cerebral-basis-for-number-sense

======
kozak
An article from 1997? BTW, his "Consciousness and the Brain" is one of my
favorite books.

~~~
sebkomianos
What's wrong with 1997? :)

I hadn't read anything of his until that article, will definitely do now.

